# Kestrel frightening avariy birds



## Lizmayo (Feb 24, 2012)

Has any one got any advice on how to stop a wild kestrel frightening my birds, it just sits and watches them from the nearby fence.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A kestrel










Or a Sparrowhawk?


----------



## Lizmayo (Feb 24, 2012)

Its a Female kestrel


----------



## Lizmayo (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't want to hurt it just deter it, as while it's sitting hoping to catch the odd finch which it will never do unless its worked out how to used wire cutters, it's not out catching its normal food and the finches are little quivering rakes.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

That's unusual, a garden doesn't suit their hunting style the way it does a Sparrowhawk. I'm not really sure what you can do to deter it apart from keep chasing it off. I would expect in the next few weeks it will be.breeding and will be too busy to sit around.watching them. In the mean time you could try putting some greenhouse netting over the aviary so the finches can't see it


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

My Dad had a similar problem with a big bird (no idea what, i never saw it) dive bombing into the aviary to try and get to the finches. He put some corragated plastic around the top half of the aviary so that the the finches couldnt see the big bird, and the bird couldnt see them. He soon stopped coming into the garden


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Had a similar problem, think it was a sparrowhawk though. It would sit on the aviary roof but found a plastic similar looking bird, put that on top out of sight of the finches. Seems to have worked, could be coincidence though


----------

